# MODCHIP-DEPOT RIP OFF



## maddmaxx (Oct 11, 2011)

I ordered a ds supercard2 on August 18 it October 10th now. I sent like 5 emails on the support part of the site, then i sent a bunch of emails to [email protected] I haven't retrieved anything but the alert pay email on August 18. AND now it says i bought thees. I didn't even look at thees on the site or anything.


Product:Best - Dvd Interface WDX3.0 Module Bundle +,  R4i Gold 3DS 1.4.1 Revolution SDHC
Model:wdx3, r4igold
Quantity:1, 1
Unit Price : $41.95,
Total :$41.95, $14.95

r4igold-$14.95  

Dvd Interface WDX3.0 Module Bundle-$41.95 		

Sub-Total: $56.90

Handling Fee:$2.50

Flat Rate: $6.95

Total:$66.35			







Why is there 2 things that i didn't order showing up and saying confirmed just now within the last week, but my supercard isn't showing up at all and its been almost 2 months. I think thats the only alert pay i got because i used someone else's card for the order. How could those 2 things that modchip-depot said i bought even be there if i dont have the card number and never even looked at them.


 Supercard DSTWO Evolution for DSi XL and DSi with Real Time Game
*Unit price*$34.95
*Sub-Total:*$34.95
*Handling Fee:*$2.50
*Total:*$37.45				










Im pretty pissed has anyone ever gotten they're orders from modchip-depot or a refund or anything?
i wasted like 45 bucks already and if that crap i didn't order did go threw i'll be down like 100$. im not getting any responses from any email ive sent does any one know how to contact modderman or modchip-depot that i dont I've tried everything.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 11, 2011)

omg lol could be a error  in the order :3


----------



## Gorlon (Oct 27, 2011)

MaddMaxx,

****Disclaimer****:  I too am a dissatisfied customer of this website.  I read 'reviews', saw that they had the best price on a SuperCard DSTwo I was looking for, and made my order back on June 28.  It's now almost 4 months later and well....I have alot of hope in one hand and shit in another.

Take a look at this thread:
http://www.wiihacks....html#post578506

Keep in mind the following:
If I'm not mistaken, wiihacks and modchip-depot are owned by the same person, so you have a review/feedback forum promoting the same website.  Probably a red flag right there.
I might not put alot of faith into any reviews posted anywhere about this site since the beginning of the year.  I'm beginning to suspect that anyone who has said anything positive about this site are fake and possibly posts made by the owner(s) of Wiihacks/ModChip-Depot/VanCity Mods.
Best you can do right now is dispute your charges with whomever you used to pay for your order, MC, VISA, BANK, Paypal.

After emailing back and forth ....well more like emailing to them and not really getting any response, I just don't believe I, yourself, or anyone else who has ordered from them lately will be getting their merchandise.

You can try sending an SMS or whathaveyou to area code seven-seven-eight, eight two nine, six six three seven

Try your luck, maybe you'll get lucky.


EDIT:  If anyone affiliated with vancitymods, modchip-depot wishes to refute any of the statements I've made about possible discussions or emails, I'm willing to provide them here in an effort of full disclosure.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 27, 2011)

I just sent them a message asking about buying something. I will report back if they answer my message 

Say Gorlon I went to that link and find this statement made by Modderman very suspicious "They have been replying to the people that we have received emails from." Sounds like he is your man and they know you haven't got your order. Definitely cancel your orders and contact your payment office (example: Paypal, Visa) and tell them you were not sent your product and now fradulent charges have arisen. Use shoptemp on this website next time. Good luck guys.


----------



## Gorlon (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually looked at ShopTemp before purchasing.  I wish I could trust the reviews on ShopTemp about ModChip-Depot, but in hindsight I can't.

That line of thinking puts me in a precarious position, if I can't trust reviews on one shop at ShopTemp, what reviews can I trust?  Vicious cycle there.


EDIT:  It appears that the thread regarding feedback of modchip-depot on the wiihacks site has been moderated and made invisible to the public.  I understand the reasoning as the thread had pretty much devolved into negative comments and feedback about the site and that the mods there are working on trying to find more information.

For those who are still looking to read what was in those threads, you'll need to view them through the google web cache.


----------

